# Hurricane Juan pics 2003



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Now Hurricane Earl intensified Tuesday as it roared over the Atlantic Ocean, hammering the northeastern Caribbean with high winds and heavy rain. Its going to be here on sat in the AM here in NS canada pic of it well come when i can get them up we had no power for 7 days with Juan. heres some pics of what Juan done


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*more pics*

it was bad


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*more*

more of her


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*last ones1*

this is the Big M


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Got all three chainsaws ready to go, and the generator fueled as well. It does seem that Nova Scotians are more prepared than during Juan. Bottled water, and batteries can't be had anywhere in HRM....


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thoes pictures show how strong and amazing the weather can get sometimes,i have never seen something like that other than on the news, i guess i relly never looked though.


----------

